# another orphan



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, this is getting just plain rediculous!!! But it sure is fun.
Remember my "New Buddies" thread where I put the baby rabbit in with the chick? They are still together, getting bigger and the chick totally imprinted on the bunny. When I take her out of the cage; the chick squawks up a storm until I put her back.

Last night our single kitten (about 10 days old) was out in the yard crying. Mom was nowhere to be found and is still gone today.

I brought it in, warmed it up and got it fed. Then I tried to figure out what to do. It was a fairly cold night so I did not want to put it in the box outside. It just kept crying so I did the only thing I could think of to keep it warm and happy.
They spent a quiet night and this is what I found this morning.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is just so beautiful. Thank you for sharing the story with us. I for one love it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL that is priceless, what a menagerie you have there. My daughter approves she said "so cute!"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is priceless!!!! Look forwrd to see those three growing up together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too cute! At least they all have a buddy now!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awee that is so sweet. I love it when animals of different species get along. Our hen follows one of our bottle babies (goats) around the yard when we let them out.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That is too freakin cute!! Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, they live here and I still cannot believe it. We had a family get-together yesterday so everybody got to witness this. Funny thing, nobody acted at all surprised that I am running a mixed species orphanage.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very sweet


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well if you are anything like me, your family is probably used to your menagerie of animals. Whenever I call my mom and say come look what I got the first thing she always asks is "Is it alive?" LOL


----------

